

Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg eats only what he kills - rexf
http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/05/26/facebooks-mark-zuckerberg-eats-only-what-he-kills/

======
arctangent
Funnily enough I've always wanted to go hunt something, skin it and cook it -
just to prove that I can. (Hunting isn't common in the UK. I understand it's
more common in the US).

I don't really thing this approach to fulfilling your dietary needs really
scales well in today's society. You can view all of the civilisation of man
(i.e. the establishment of cities, interconnected communities etc.) as a way
to ensure specialisation of skills.

It not only doesn't make sense (economically) for a computer guy to go hunt
down his beef but it's also incredibly difficult from the logistical point of
view. I live in a big city and the nearest food I could go and shoot is
probably miles away. If I went out to try and hunt some food over the weekend
the odds are that I'd go hungry!

------
esoteriq
Well, if this is true...

I can't help but to feel like this is not a good PR move.

~~~
lupatus
I actually respect Zuck more because of this. He seems like less of a
narcissistic adolescent and more like a man who cares about the quality of his
food and the connection between himself and what he consumes.

And, remember that killing your food is a sign of aristocracy. Native
Americans were not called "noble savages" because they seemed neat or
something, but because they hunted and adorned themselves with pelts, which is
something that only European aristocrats did.

Personally, I prefer butchering my meat myself because of the low-quality of
butchering in many mass-production facilities.

